# Greater Harrisburg Reptile Expo



## Dragas

Looks like I will be able to attend this one. Hopefully with money to buy something.

Greater Harrisburg Reptile Expo


----------



## DCreptiles

*Re: Greater Harrisburg Reptile Expop*

I'll prob pass it's a small show for a 3 hour and change drive for me. Although the place is nice and the place was clean and temps were comfortable there was only like 20 mind of stuff to view.


----------



## melas

I might sneak up for some feeders etc . . . I should be a few weeks into fatherhood . . . I think they'll be enough mother-in-law to go around for a quick trip up Rt 11 !


----------



## Julio

melas said:


> I might sneak up for some feeders etc . . . I should be a few weeks into fatherhood . . . I think they'll be enough mother-in-law to go around for a quick trip up Rt 11 !


did you have your baby yet Matt?


----------



## melas

Nope - if she isn't here by the 10th they are doing an induction . . . so yeah - the 10th = D-day! 

ps - I'm not having any babies . . . it's all my wife! haha!


----------



## massha

melas said:


> ps - I'm not having any babies . . . it's all my wife! haha!


Dang - and here I was thinking it was YOU, the amazing pregnant guy! Oh, the disillusionment.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Is it just me or are shows popping up in PA faster than chytrid is spreading?


----------



## Philsuma

The Hamburg show is the same...

The "New" Reading and Lancaster shows are from the other half of the 2 people that ran the Hamburg shows.

So....same amount of shows....just different bulidings now.


now...the Harrisburg show used to be the "Carlisle" show and it's in the same building and actually is only being put on a few times a year as opposed to every other month.

so...there's actually a tiny bit _LESS _shows in the Central Pa area even though there is a lot of buzz and new promotions.

Clear as mud now, huh?

I'll have a table, I think. One day before my flight.


----------



## Dragas

I don't get the chance to make many shows, so I really need to take advantage of the closer ones.


----------



## NathanB

I should be there, that pub is worth the drive.


----------



## Michael Shrom

Philsuma said:


> The Hamburg show is the same...
> 
> The "New" Reading and Lancaster shows are from the other half of the 2 people that ran the Hamburg shows.
> 
> So....same amount of shows....just different bulidings now.
> 
> 
> 
> Clear as mud now, huh?
> 
> I'll have a table, I think. One day before my flight.



That's not the way I understand it. Their will be the same number of Hamburg shows. The new thing is they will all be handled be one promoter (Denis R.). The other Promoter (Marty P.) left the Hamburg shows and will be promoting shows in Lancaster, Reading, and Philly area.

Off the top of my head I'm going to say it comes down to Hamburg every other month making a total of 6 Hamburg shows. I think Marty will have 1 or 2 show at each of his locations increasing the number shows he did before.


The Greater Harrisburg show is coming up on Nov 21. It has an identity crises. The Carslisle show promoter canceled their scheduled shows. A new promoter took over and now it is basically the same show but called Greater Harrisburg. The venue is great but the crowd didn't show up the last time. I'll be there to give it another shot.


----------



## Philsuma

I have know doubt that you are right, Mike.

Hard to keep track of all those shows.

So, Hamburg is business as usual....same months ect? Marty better have something up his sleeve then, because even though that fieldhouse has serious faults for space and modernization ect ect...it is still a very good tactical location and it has longevity on it's side.

I would NOT wanna place a bet on a brand new Reading / Lancaster / Philly location to do well. Afterall, all those places did at one time, have Reptile shows and they all did....poorly and were gone quickly.

And you are right about the Pub Nate.It is a nice little place. If we all get a booth there for lunch, I'll spring for the brew.


----------



## melas

bussardnr said:


> I should be there, that pub is worth the drive.





Philsuma said:


> And you are right about the Pub Nate.It is a nice little place. If we all get a booth there for lunch, I'll spring for the brew.


Glad you guys liked it so much!  I'm taking you up on that Phil . . . that may just make my plans a bit more "formal" . . .


----------



## massha

Pub? What pub? Do tell!!! I am new in Harrisburg.



bussardnr said:


> I should be there, that pub is worth the drive.


----------



## Philsuma

massha said:


> Pub? What pub? Do tell!!! I am new in Harrisburg.


We all meet and have lunch and beer at a nearby pub in Carlisle. You are welcome to join us.


----------



## melas

Welcome to The Market Cross Pub

It's an English Pub - good Brewery and Restaurant all rolled up into one! 

It's actually in Carlisle.

Massha - you aren't too far from Appalachian Brewing Company. They are a micro brewer on Cameron St. in Harrisburg. If you go in on Saturdays you can take a tour and get a free trial of like 10 different beers at the end! They have REALLY good food too!


----------



## Dragas

ABC also has a great selection of live music. The band I manage usually takes an annual bus trip there, we bring our own crowd of 200+. One of my favorite shows we played was the beerfest. $30 for unlimited samples, and food, its a deal.

California Cafe is a new venue for music (In an old fire hall in carlisle) - the menu looked good but I didn't try anything.


----------



## Philsuma

ok....who's going?

I'll be there - prolly jus walkin around / talking to Mike Shrom and not trying to move froglets......the day before my trip......standing offer to buy beers at the Pub.

...may be the last chance you get to see me if something untoward happens in the tropical jungles 

or 

just take advantage of a free beer.


----------



## NathanB

Keith and I will be there.


----------



## melas

I'll be there . . . probably after noon sometime . . . don't know if I'll be there in time for the pub - depends on when you go! Need to stock up on some more feeders from Mike Shrom!


----------



## Philsuma

Well Matt,

For YOU....the new dad.......you name the time and that's when the pub visit will be.

no worries.


----------



## melas

Haha! Well I'll have to see if I can get a concrete time for you - the wife is making her first solo trip out of the house - heading to someone else's baby shower . . . haha! Supposed to be back around 12pm . . .


----------



## massha

So I'll be there tomorrow and would like to join you guys for lunch! Watch out for a big fat lady with a limp and a Russian accent


----------



## Philsuma

UPDATE 1120 hours....car problems......won't make it to the show.

There go the free beers!!!

See you guys at Hamburg Dec 5th


----------



## melas

Aight Phil! I'll spread the word as I'm sure most of the other folks are en route or already there! Good luck with the car!


----------



## insularexotics

Philsuma said:


> UPDATE 1120 hours....car problems......won't make it to the show.
> 
> There go the free beers!!!
> 
> See you guys at Hamburg Dec 5th


Yeah! "Car problems." As in I can't get the car to start because I won't put the key in the ignition for fear of buying beers. JK Phil! Good luck with the car. Have a great trip!


----------



## Philsuma

insularexotics said:


> Yeah! "Car problems." As in I can't get the car to start because I won't put the key in the ignition for fear of buying beers. JK Phil! Good luck with the car. Have a great trip!


I made it after all!!!!!!

Rich...you'll be happy to know that I got the car going after all.....a promise is a promise and beers were bought bought!!! Matt can attest to that!

I would have bought you your choice Rich.....Iron city light or pehaps Rolling Rock!

LMK when you want to plan a trip to your fav island sometime.......


----------



## SciGuy

Do you guys think there's any chance that Carlisle will catch on? Or even what would be needed to make it better?

I was there around noon, and the vendors were talking about how nothing was was really being pushed with customers more content w/ looking instead of buying, let alone the place was only about half filled.


----------



## NathanB

it was a pretty crappy show, not worth driving for. They would have to really up the venders if they wanted to bring people in.


----------



## melas

Yeah I would like this show to succeed with how close it is for me but I don't see that happening unless they make some drastic changes . . . I think the ownership needs to be willing to take a hit or at least break even. Let the vendors have free tables and make your money back on the door. Once the show gets popular enough then you can start charging the vendors as there will then be demand for tables . . .


----------



## massha

How much is a table at that show? I think a combination of promotional effort - both, directed at vendors and the public - is what's needed. I am not sure if the owners could afford to take that kind of hit Matt is suggesting - even though that would be one nice way to attract the vendors. Perhaps, if a sponsor could be found... I also wonder if it's just geographically a not so opportune a place - too far from heavily populated places that would be conducive to a large show? 

I personally got some very neat tillandsias (some with bloom), quite a bit of advice (thanks, thanks!!!) and the free beer  so I can't complain!


----------



## SciGuy

True...but to support what Matt said, I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility.

The promoter had about 1/4 of the entire show space showcasing his store's animals and supplies. I'm sure they did very well since having so much space offered them the ability to show off such a variety.

Taking away a table fee or minimalizing it would get alot of new vendors (esp out of town) to simply just check it out with a "what do we have to lose" attitude.

Maybe give vendors one table for free with a small charge for each additional one, so the promoter isn't banking everything on ticket sales.


----------



## melas

Yeah I don't think you can set up a show within 90 miles of one of the biggest shows on the east coast and hope to compete by doing the same old thing. They HAVE to do something different. It takes money to make money - if all you had to do was sign up for a venue to make cash on a show there would be 100 people doing shows in PA . . . I don't think the location is the death blow . . . I mean look at the car shows held there . . . THOUSANDS of people come there every weekend during the summer - enough that it affects traffic on all of the major traffic routes within 15 miles. It's nestled between I-81, Route 11, and the PA Turnpike . . . some pretty serious roadways. I just feel that they've been concentrating on generating profit in the short term at the expense of the longevity and profitability of the show in the long run. 

If I was doing a show I would concentrate on getting the vendors there and keeping them happy. Vendors do a great job of promoting the show themselves - flyers at their stores, on their websites, word of mouth, etc. If you get vendors in you'll get the people in. That show has never been more than 25% capacity. Of course radio slots, billboards, targeted mailers, etc would hurt either!


----------



## Philsuma

It's just not gonna work....(the Carlisle show).

The current promoters had a boatload of time to gear up and seduce vendors ect ect and they had even LESS than the last go around in that building.

Stick a fork in it.

There are only so many regional customers and they need to maximize their money, time and effort and that means one thing....

The animal version of Walmart:

*Hamburg, Pa*

It has longevity and tactical location - attracts the NJ, NY , NE crowd which PA and MD never will. It also has *the BIG THREE:*

1. Baby Turtles.
2. Hotz
3. WC stuff

Game point, set and match. I would not wanna risk money trying to run a new reptile show especially in this current economy.


----------



## Michael Shrom

It was nice to visit with the dendroboarders. I'm pretty sure the Harrisburg show is dead. Now it will be interesting to see what happens with the Reading, Lancaster, and Philly shows.

For now I'll stick with the Havre de Grace, White Plains, and Hamburg show. I think the best local shows for darts are White Plains and Hamburg. Of course the Mid Atlantic Reptile show is good for frogs but I think that show is slowing down.

It will be interesting to see if the Philly area amphibian show gets off the ground in the future. 

I got my table for half price but would not go again if it was free. That is what the Pittsburgh show did to get vendors out. They had vendors pay for tables up front with the understanding that they would have their vendor fee refunded by check the day of the show. It did boost vendor attendance and the show some.


----------



## melas

I agree that the show is dead . . . it has a bad name now - I think it was mismanaged from the start - can't say I believe it *couldn't *have worked though . . . 

I don't think Hamburg is "safe" by any means . . . the venue is extremely limiting and actually turns patrons/vendors away (lack of proper climate control, availability of electricity, long lines, crowded aisles, lack of seating/rest areas, etc). The venue itself is limiting any kind of expansion as there are often waiting lists for vendors. I think these new shows that Marty is doing could give Hamburg a run for it's money as I don't think both sets of shows will last - in the end there can be only one . . .  

Marty did one thing that was really smart - most of his shows (if not all) are the saturday before the sunday white plains show and the weekend before Hamburg. I think you'll see a lot of vendors packing up and doing a North East "weekend tour". I'm curious to see how the "roaming" shows do as well . . . I can see how that could be a detriment.

I'm definitely anxious to see how it pans out . . . 

It was nice seeing you too Mike! Good luck with that surgery! Enjoy your time "off"  

Thanks for the beer Phil!


----------



## Michael Shrom

I see their is a show for January on the Greater Harrisburg web site. Another Dendroboarder asked me about it. I really don't think their is going to be a show. I'm kind of out of the loop. I've just been sitting around the house doing narcotics since the week after the last Hamburg show. What's the scoop.


----------



## Michael Shrom

My last post was in poor taste. I enjoyed hanging out with the Dendroboard gang at the Carslisle show. I don't think their will be any more. I had rotator cuff surgery after the last Hamburg show and won't be doing any shows till the Feb 27 Hamburg show. That is what the meds are for.


----------



## melas

No worries Mike! I was actually thinking about you the other day - wondering how you made out with the surgery! 

Yeah it never was a great show but it was fun to hang out and talk frogs (and salamanders)! 

Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## karl47

Hey All You South Central PA Froggers,
I talked to Chad, one of the Contacts for the Carlisle Show, on Saturday and he confirmed that the 23 Jan 10 show is ON!!! I'm going for some more Tillandsias and maybe another used tank or light.


----------



## Philsuma

01/23/2010

Who went? How wuz it?


----------



## eclipse1379

The place was nice but, there was very few vendors. I was in and out in about 20min. Definatly not worth the 1hr drive. & I don't remember seeing any PDF's.


----------



## Philsuma

Nobody but Karl posted that they were going......I would have invited you over to see my collection, especially since the show was....not so good.

I'm only 20 mins away from that show.

Next time, your'e in the area...


----------



## eclipse1379

Thanks for the invite. I'm down that way a few times a month so maybe one of these days. I'd like to see your collection and possibly talk you out of some of it lol.


----------



## Philsuma

Here's where I'll give you the inside scoop....

Try to come over sooner than later, before I move to SoFl.....otherwise Matt (Melas) just may wind up with some/ most of it.


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> otherwise Matt (Melas) just may wind up with some/ most of it.




Haha! Yeah it'd definitely be worth your while to check his place out. He has some nice setups and some of the lesser seen frogs as well as all those sexy pumilio! Phil's also the MAD scientist of DIY so you could pick up some good tips in that regard.


----------



## Philsuma

melas said:


>


Haha....don't get too excited as it will most likely be a breeding loan, should you choose to accept.

I can't just _give_ away 10K worth of frogs.....

but,maybe you'll be in the will.


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Haha....don't get too excited as it will most likely be a breeding loan, should you choose to accept.
> 
> I can't just _give_ away 10K worth of frogs.....
> 
> but,maybe you'll be in the will.


Haha! I know . . . as we discussed the other day. Just sounded crazy on "paper" . . .haha! Whatever you need man!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Whoa, hey slow down Phil. Dont forget about us Jersey guys before you move
J


----------

